# Arizona Fur sale was a success. . . who else wants to take advantage?



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Arizona Trappers Association sale was this weekend. I think the top bobcat was $1350 there were several that went well over $1K. Several guys averaged over $650 this year. A bunch of cats in the $700-800 range. One guy had a 31 inch cat sell for over $600 (single pelt). Gray Fox prices were okay. average was over $20, with the higher elevation gray fox going for over $30. Coyote were in the tank. Really good looking AZ coyotes were at $12. several went between $1-3 due to pelt damage (calling and shot).

Im looking to see what NAFA does in a couple weeks as I have a bunch of fur up there right now. followed by the Fur Harvesters second auction. Then there is the Kingman Fur sale being put on by Bob Small and Briar patch. Thats on March 9th. I am taking a bunch of furs up there (bobcat fur sale only). Several are my own furs, and I have a bunch for other guys Im taking with me to save them the trip and the gas money! Ive got furs coming in from Virginia, Oklahoma, Kansas, New Mexico, and Colorado. If anyone wants to get their bobcats into another HIGH dollar Arizona fur sale, let me know. I can get you my address so you can send them this way. MUST have the CITES tag on them BEFORE you ship them!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

A friend of mine sold here- Haven't talked to him yet but it sounds like he might of done OK. Best prices in a long, long time


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you deal with anyone specific in kansas


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Gknoettgen, A guy from another site got a hold of me and is shipping his furs out here for me to take up to the sale for him. I dont personally know him, but hopefully he can get some good prices for the cats hes got. and he will have a check headed his way the next day, so its a little faster than if he sent them up to nafa and had to wait til a later sale.

Im offering up the option because Im already headed up there, and if I can help someone else get GREAT money for their cats, Im all for it. Ive got a log with the guys names, CITES tag numbers, and addresses, this will help keep track of how their cats do out here vs what theyd of sold for locally. ..


----------

